# pression de la niche



## globalconcoction

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un puisse m'éclairer la phrase suivante svp - 
les progrès de l'agro-business au niveau des techniques de conservation, de conditionnement, de transport réduisent considerablement la pression de la niche écologique.
ça a rapport à l'alimentation - sa diversite et sa mondialisation aujourd'hui.


----------



## broglet

niche écologique = biotope


----------



## globalconcoction

broglet said:


> niche écologique = biotope



C'est toujours pas claire, le sens de la phrase..Pourriez-vous élaborer svp?
Merci


----------



## broglet

It's not clear to me either.  More context is needed.  What is the preceding sentence?


----------



## Micia93

cela signifie en gros que l'écologie met une forte pression (d'où le terme de "niche")sur les techniques industrielles appliquées à l'agriculture, mais cette pression est réduite par les progrès agro-alimentaires
est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## globalconcoction

Micia93 said:


> cela signifie en gros que l'écologie met une forte pression (d'où le terme de "niche")sur les techniques industrielles appliquées à l'agriculture, mais cette pression est réduite par les progrès agro-alimentaires
> est-ce plus clair ?



Je suis désolée mais non..


----------



## globalconcoction

broglet said:


> It's not clear to me either.  More context is needed.  What is the preceding sentence?



La phrase précédente est la suivante-
Jamais , à l'échelle de l'histoire, un mangeur n'a eu accès à une telle diversité alimentaire, comme aujourd'hui en Occident. Les progrès de l'agro-business..........................niche écologique. Désormais, les marchés ne raisonnent plus à l'échelle nationale.


----------



## Micia93

pour moi, une niche écologique est un peu comme le "lobby" écologique : on met de tout dans l'écologie, c'est comme une sorte de manne, qui devient de plus en plus puissante et qui peut faire pression ; comme dans le cas de l'agriculture par exemple ; seulement, les progrès techniques y sont tellement importants et profitables que, du coup, la pression écologique (qui voudrait interdire ou limiter les transports, les techniques de conservation ...) ne fait plus effet
c'est du moins ainsi que je le comprends
est-ce que ça va mieux comme ça ?


----------



## broglet

global - tu es certain qu’il est ‘pression de’ et pas ‘pression sur’ ?


----------



## Micia93

broglet said:


> global - tu es certain qu’il est ‘pression de’ et pas ‘pression sur’ ?


 
auquel cas, ce serait tout-à-fait l'inverse !!! 


comment : mais ça ne voudrait plus rien dire non plus !


----------



## globalconcoction

broglet said:


> global - tu es certain qu’il est ‘pression de’ et pas ‘pression sur’ ?



Pas de veine - c'est pression DE la niche


----------



## Micia93

globalconcoction said:


> Pas de veine - c'est pression DE la niche


 
au contraire, c'est plus compréhensible avec "pression *de*" que "pression *sur*" !


----------



## globalconcoction

Micia93 said:


> pour moi, une niche écologique est un peu comme le "lobby" écologique : on met de tout dans l'écologie, c'est comme une sorte de manne, qui devient de plus en plus puissante et qui peut faire pression ; comme dans le cas de l'agriculture par exemple ; seulement, les progrès techniques y sont tellement importants et profitables que, du coup, la pression écologique (qui voudrait interdire ou limiter les transports, les techniques de conservation ...) ne fait plus effet
> c'est du moins ainsi que je le comprends
> est-ce que ça va mieux comme ça ?



J'y ai pensé et le sens que moi j'en déduis est que grace aux téchnologies modèrnes et avancées de conservation, de conditionnement etc, il y a moins de gaspillage de produits alimentaires car tout ce qui est produit est comsommé. Par contre, avant, faute de méthode de conservation, il y avait bc de gaspillage et de dégât (les légumes, les fruits, la viande se gataient pendant leur voyage de la semence/naissance au plats cuisinés.) Ainsi la pression sur l'environnement est réduite  car on en exige moins et il n'y a plus d'abus..
Bon..ça fait du sens...????


----------



## broglet

globalconcoction said:


> [...]Ainsi la pression *sur* l'environnement est réduite [...]


 
c'est ce que je pensais aussi


----------



## Micia93

pas mal, pas mal !
mais on revient sur la pression *sur *l'environnement du coup
honnêtement, je ne pense pas que ce soit le sens ici, puisque tu as bien confirmé qu'il s'agissait de la pression *de *l'environnement, d'où ma compréhension de ce texte : la pression écologique est amoindrie devant les résultats très positifs des progrès technologiques , en d'autres termes, il n'y plus guère de motif pour lutter et faire pression


----------



## globalconcoction

broglet said:


> c'est ce que je pensais aussi



  Enfin!!


----------



## globalconcoction

Micia93 said:


> pas mal, pas mal !
> mais on revient sur la pression *sur *l'environnement du coup
> honnêtement, je ne pense pas que ce soit le sens ici, puisque tu as bien confirmé qu'il s'agissait de la pression *de *l'environnement, d'où ma compréhension de ce texte : la pression écologique est amoindrie devant les résultats très positifs des progrès technologiques , en d'autres termes, il n'y plus guère de motif pour lutter et faire pression



oops... vous avez raison..et alors ça reste toujours un énigme..

*la pression écologique (qui voudrait interdire ou limiter les transports, les techniques de conservation ...) ne fait plus effet
*
Pourquoi l'écologie voudrait interdire/limiter les transports ...??


----------



## Micia93

au départ, l'écologie est -par définition- contre les transports qui polluent (avion, train, bateau, automobile), et de même contre tout ce qu'on peut rajouter à un aliment pour le conserver (souviens-toi de la lutte contre les OGM !)
par contre, il s'avère que ces mêmes transports facilitent des échanges rapides, et que les principes de conservation permettent d'assurer un stock considérable de nourriture, donc, le côté négatif (pollution, nitrates ...) qui est la base de la lutte des écolos, doit s'effacer un peu devant les résultats très positifs obtenus : certes pollution, *mais* rapidité d'approvisionnement, certes ajout de substances de conservation, *mais* stock important de nourriture ....
comprends-tu ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Bobbibounette

Je dois ajouter ma voix de "native speaker" à celle de Micia93... Cela veut dire que la voix du "lobby" écologiste fait moins le poids face à tout le reste...


----------



## Micia93

Bobbibounette said:


> Je dois ajouter ma voix de "native speaker" à celle de Micia93... Cela veut dire que la voix du "lobby" écologiste fait moins le poids face à tout le reste...


 
comme tu dis cela d'une façon simple Bobbinounette ! 
c'est plus clair que toutes mes phrases emberlificotées ....


----------



## globalconcoction

Micia93 said:


> au départ, l'écologie est -par définition- contre les transports qui polluent (avion, train, bateau, automobile), et de même contre tout ce qu'on peut rajouter à un aliment pour le conserver (souviens-toi de la lutte contre les OGM !)
> par contre, il s'avère que ces mêmes transports facilitent des échanges rapides, et que les principes de conservation permettent d'assurer un stock considérable de nourriture, donc, le côté négatif (pollution, nitrates ...) qui est la base de la lutte des écolos, doit s'effacer un peu devant les résultats très positifs obtenus : certes pollution, *mais* rapidité d'approvisionnement, certes ajout de substances de conservation, *mais* stock important de nourriture ....
> comprends-tu ce que je veux dire ?



A.B.S.O.L.U.M.E.N.T.  Je pense que c'est la meilleure des explications pour cette phrase... surtout en se tenant compte de la présence de cette ambiguë préposition <<DE>> !
la morale de l'histoire est qu'il ne faut jamais sousestimer les petites choses..souvent le trouble arrive dans un petit emballage!!!
 Et merci à Micia et à Broglet..


----------



## globalconcoction

Micia93 said:


> comme tu dis cela d'une façon simple Bobbinounette !
> c'est plus clair que toutes mes phrases emberlificotées ....



Et pour commencer de nouveau - qu'est-ce emberlificotées??? J'ai beau cherché mais rien...


----------



## Bobbibounette

Non non ! J'ai trouvé très clair et très intéressant ce que tu disais ! (mais merci ! l'habitude de simplifier pour les élèves sans doute  )


----------



## Bobbibounette

Emberlificotées = compliquées, peu claires, emmêlées...

"DE" n'est pas ambigüe... Il y a tellement de "phrasal verbs" en anglais... Je suis sûre que tu comprends très bien que la préposition change le sens...

La pression de la niche écologique = c'est la niche qui fait pression
la pression sur la niche = on fait pression sur la niche...


----------



## globalconcoction

Bobbibounette said:


> Emberlificotées = compliquées, peu claires, emmêlées...



Merci..


----------



## globalconcoction

Bobbibounette said:


> Emberlificotées = compliquées, peu claires, emmêlées...
> 
> "DE" n'est pas ambigüe... Il y a tellement de "phrasal verbs" en anglais... Je suis sûre que tu comprends très bien que la préposition change le sens...
> 
> La pression de la niche écologique = c'est la niche qui fait pression
> la pression sur la niche = on fait pression sur la niche...



Oui Bobbibounette ça je comprends...mais dans la phrase que j'avais citée c'était la préposition <DE> qui a rendu un peu compliqué le sens de la phrase..
mais merci en tout cas..


----------



## Grop

Je suis surpris que vous puissiez comprendre _niche_ comme voulant dire _lobby_. Je n'ai jamais rencontré cet usage, et je ne le trouve pas dans le dictionaire.

Par contre _niche écologique_ est un terme d'écologie - la science, pas l'idéologie.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Une *niche écologique* est la position occupée par un organisme, une population ou plus généralement une espèce dans un écosystème.


----------



## Bobbibounette

Nous avons compris ce terme dans le sens d'une niche économique...

*"Niche* : Petit segment de marché, ciblé en terme de clientèle ou de produit"

Ici, celle qui correspond au segment de marché "environmentally friendly". Vu le contexte économique du texte, je pense que notre interprétation était justifiée, non ?


----------



## Micia93

d'accord avec toi Bobbibounette
je ressens le terme de "niche" -quelqu'elle soit, comme la niche fiscale- comme assez péjoratif


----------



## Grop

Vous voulez dire que l'écologie serait une niche au sein de la politique? C'est possible en effet, mais pas évident.


----------



## Micia93

dans la mesure où on parle de *pression *de la niche, cela me semble évident au contraire ; on sait bien qu'écologie et politique sont malheureusement liées ....


----------



## broglet

Micia93 said:


> au départ, l'écologie est -par définition- contre les transports qui polluent (avion, train, bateau, automobile), et de même contre tout ce qu'on peut rajouter à un aliment pour le conserver (souviens-toi de la lutte contre les OGM !)  Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. L'écologie n'est contre ou pour rien. L'écologie est une science, et en tant que ça doit être neutre.
> par contre, il s'avère que ces mêmes transports facilitent des échanges rapides, et que les principes de conservation permettent d'assurer un stock considérable de nourriture, donc, le côté négatif (pollution, nitrates ...) qui est la base de la lutte des écolos, doit s'effacer un peu devant les résultats très positifs obtenus : certes pollution, *mais* rapidité d'approvisionnement, certes ajout de substances de conservation, *mais* stock important de nourriture ....
> comprends-tu ce que je veux dire ?  oui!


 
mais où sommes-nous maintenant?


----------



## Micia93

Bon, changeons de mot si tu veux
pourquoi pas justement : "au départ, la niche écologique est - par définition - ....." ?


----------



## broglet

Micia93 said:


> Bon, changeons de mot si tu veux
> pourquoi pas justement : "au départ, la niche écologique est - par définition - ....." ?


mais si la niche écologique n'est que le biotope, il n'est pour ou contre rien non plus


----------



## Micia93

broglet said:


> mais si la niche écologique n'est que le biotope, il n'est pour ou contre rien non plus


 

et si on disait plus simplement : "les écologistes sont - par définition - .."
comme il s'agit d'humains et non de biotopes, ça marche, non ?


----------



## Bobbibounette

La niche écologique n'est pas le biotope... cf. plus haut.


----------



## broglet

Bobbibounette said:


> La niche écologique n'est pas le biotope... cf. plus haut.


ah je vois maintenant - il doit avoir deux significations - biotope et 'niche du marché' - ici c'est la deuxième et enfin je comprends la phrase originelle - merci mille fois


----------



## globalconcoction

Rebonjour,


I was wondering if <reduire la pression de la niche ecologique> could translate to < take the load/pressure OFF the ecological niche..???> In other terms, reduce ITS load(la pression DE la niche) = la pression que subit la niche..?


J'ai trouve la définition suivante sur internet de la niche écologique ce qui rend très claire ce que c'est..

 

The concept of the ecological niche is an important one; it helps us to understand how organisms in an ecosystem interact with each other. The concept is described by Odum as follows:
_*The ecological niche of an organism depends not only on where it lives but also on what it does. By analogy, it may be said that the habitat is the organism's "address", and the niche is its "profession", biologically speaking.*_​ *Odum - Fundamentals of Ecology - W B Saunders 1959*​ Here are a few examples to help you understand what we mean when we (ecologists) use the term "ecological niche":
*Oak trees* live in oak woodlands; that's common sense. The oak woodland is the habitat. So if Odum was writing a letter to an oak tree he would address the letter to:​Sir Deciduous Oak Tree,
  The Oak Forest,
  England,
  U.K.​What do oak trees do? If you can answer that question you know the oak trees "profession" or its ecological niche. Perhaps you think that oak trees just stand there looking pretty and not doing vey much, but think about it.​ Oak trees:​ 

 absorb sunlight by photosynthesis;​
 absorb water and mineral salts from the soil;​
 provide shelter for many animals and other plants;​
 act as a support for creeping plants;​
 serve as a source of food for animals;​
 cover the ground with their dead leaves in the autumn.​
 These six things are the "profession" or ecological niche of the oak tree; you can think of it as being a kind of job description. If the oak trees were cut down or destroyed by fire or storms they would no longer be doing their job and this would have a disastrous effect on all the other organisms living in the same habitat.​ *Hedgehogs* in my garden also have an ecological niche. They rummage about in the flowerbeds eating a variety of insects and other invertebrates which live underneath the dead leaves and twigs in the flowerbeds. That is their profession. They are covered in sharp spines which protect them from predators, so being caught and eaten is not a part of their job description.​ However, hedgehogs cannot groom themselves properly. All those spines on their backs make a superb environment or microhabitat for fleas and ticks.​ My hedgehogs put nitrogen back into the soil when they urinate! I don't know how much nitrogen they put into the soil but it probably helps the plants if they do. I think that they eat my slugs, so that reduces the effect which slugs have on the flowers.​ 
​ So the idea of an ecological niche is very simple. You just need to know where the animal or plant lives and what it does.



​


----------



## Bobbibounette

I think we're back to a previous misunderstanding. 

The meaning depends on the context.
Your original quotation is economical.
Your last message turns to Biology.
I think you're making a mistake but you're the one with the whole article so there still is a possibility that I'm wrong... 

...a very small possibility, I'd say ! 

NB: De rien Broglet ! C'est un plaisir que d'aider un Senior member !


----------

